# Navigating Options & Solutions for Simultaneous HD and SD OSD's with the new HD GUI.



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It is now well documented that you cannot see any on screen graphics from an SD output while your HD receivers are set to an HD resolution. Many people have used the simultaneous outputs so they could drive additional tv's in other rooms, hook up a dvd recorder for archiving purposes, or for a sling box (or similar) device to stream their shows while away from home. The demise of all outputs all active with full on screen graphics does have several solutions.

_Also of note, this is not a glitch, and is by design. The units cannot render the guide in hd and sd simultaneously._

If you do not need HD and SD graphics to be output at the same time there are a couple ways to switch back and forth between the output resolutions:


Press and hold the exit button on your remote. This will toggle you between SD and HD resolutions. This will work no matter what you have chosen in the tv resolutions setting in the settings menu.
Press the resolution button on the front panel of the receiver. This will cycle you between all resolutions. This will work no matter what you have chosen in the tv resolutions setting in the settings menu.
If you have both HD and SD resolutions checked in the tv resolution settings, you can press the Format key on your remote to cycle through all the resolutions (and also the different screen formats that may be available as well).
If you have both HD and SD resolutions checked in the tv resolution settings, then you can press the Info key on your remote, move the highlight over to the Audio/Video option in the info banner, and choose Change Resolution, and press the select key on your remote to cycle through all the resolutions (and also the different screen formats that may be available as well).

If you need to be able to have both SD and HD picture and on screen graphics available on both formats at the same time, you have options as well:


If you are not using your component output, you can purchase a component to composite (or even s-video) adaptor from a place like Monoprice (other companies make and sell these products as well). This will allow you to plug your composite cable into the adapter that is fed off the hd component output and you will now be back to having full on screen graphics. If you are using your component but not your hdmi out, they also make adaptors that will work for that as well. I suggest doing a search for "component to composite" or HDMI to composite" at Monoprice to see what exact products they have available. I don't guarantee any of them to work or not work with your individual setup, but many members here have had lots of successs with some of these devices.
If you are currently using all your outputs you might try a component splitter in conjunction with a converter. It may or may not work for you. You will find devices that are made to do this on Monoprice (other companies make and sell these products as well) by doing a search for "component spliter". 
Obtain another DirecTV receiver and activate Whole Home DVR service (if you haven't already). This is probably the most elegant solution, however, may not necessarily be the most cost affect or prudent depending on how you use your tv's and your individual setup.

If anyone can think of more options, please let me know, and I will add them to this list.


----------

